# NEW SHOWER AND CABINETS- mobile home



## litlearnhardt8 (Jul 9, 2008)

Well my husband and I just bought a mobile home and the master bath needs to be re-done. There are no cabnits, just a counter with a sink and open space underneath. I am not sure who put it in there or what they were thinking, but I am looking to find the cheapest way to get a new cabnit/vanity/counter top or whatever you want to call it in there. We will install it ourselves, and we are open to ordering them online somewhere or in store. The second thing that has to be done is removing the current bath tub because it is no good. I personally don't like tubs any ways, so I want to put a walk in shower in. I have been looking and I am really not sure on the process of installing a shower. I have seen some that you buy and it is one large piece you just screw in and then you have to add the door, others you buy the base and then the walls and then the door, and I also thought that maybe you could just tile the area that you want to make the shower and that would be cheaper, is that possible? Which way would be cheapest? The shower will be going right where the tub was and it is between two walls I think about 4-5 foot apart and probably 2-3 foot wide. Just doing the whole area in tile seems like it would be easiest instead of trying to find a premade shower that fits in the space, but I have no idea on how to go about doing that. Any suggestions or stories on your experience would be great. THANKS FOR THE HELP!


----------



## handyguys (Jul 9, 2008)

Whoa. One thing at a time.

First the vanity (counter/sink)

The cheapest way to do this is to buy a kit at the home center. They will sell a top, base cabinet and faucet in one box you can put in. It wnt go wall to wal as you now have. I'm guessing a kit may be about $200 - $500 for everything. I don't see the kits online, they are usually an in-store special buy.

As for the shower - Thats more involved. A one piece is more involved that screwing it in and adding doors. Those screws go behind the drywall.

I suggest you do one thing at a time. Replacing the vanity should be pretty easy. Don't go crazy gutting the bathroom like they do on TV. Just carefully remove the old counter, sink, etc and put in the new. If you do that without too much headache, time, frustration, etc then we can help you with the shower.


----------

